# LG H66N wird nicht erkannt



## nox (9. Februar 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe mir ein neues System zusammengebaut.
Alles läuft bis auf den SATA DVD Brenner von LG (H66N), dieser wird nicht erkannt.

Angeschlossen habe ich das Laufwerk über einen Adaptec SATA II RAID 1420SA Controller. Mein Board ASUS M3A32-MVP Del.

Die neuen Treiber von adaptec sind installiert, über den Controller läuft bereits eine HD reibungslos.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Gruss Nox


----------



## NetteMann (10. Februar 2008)

RAID ist eigentlich für 2 Festplatten die dadurch zu einer (in Windows) Festplatte werden. Schätze mal das dadurch ein Konflikt entsteht. Steckdas LG Dingen mal vom RAID Controller in nen einzelnen SATA Port auf dem Board


----------



## nox (10. Februar 2008)

Hoi NetteMann

Habe im ASUS M3A32-MVP Del. 6 SATA Anschlüsse welche ich auf RAID eingestellt habe.
Angeschlossen sind 4 Platten auf RAID10.

Weil der DVD Brenner nicht erkannt wurde habe ich zusätzlich ein RAID Controller eingebaut.
An diesem hängt nur der Brenner.


----------



## nox (11. Februar 2008)

Hier stehen noch mehr Daten zu meinem System:
http://www.sysprofile.de/id55636


----------



## Laudian (11. Februar 2008)

Zusatzcontroller per PCI? 

wenn ja, sind dafuer Treiber installiert? Evtl sperrt ja Vista da und es hat garnichts mit dem Brenner selber zu tun?

Wenn nein, welche Art von Controller.


----------



## SpiderZLS (11. Februar 2008)

Es kann durchaus sein das der PCI RaidController keine optischen Laufwerke unterstützt sondern nur Festplatten !
Das selbe kann auch aauf den OnBoard Controller zutreffen es ist keine seltenheit das Controller im RaidModus nur noch Festplatten erkennen....

Ich würde dir empfehlen wenn du nicht den SATA-Brenner gegen einen IDE-Brenner wec hseln möchtest dir einen reinen PCI SATA-Controller zu besorgen....bekommste z.b. beim MediaMarkt schon ab 20-25€


----------

